# Large plastic terrariums going cheap!



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

When I first started shopping, the ExoTerra flat large terrariums were £11, now they are £6.47. Unsure as to why, but I'm buying!

http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/?p=2_2&pid=14201

Thought I'd share!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats not the price that is shown.I have also used these and that would be an excellent price.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

They cancelled the order, it was an error! Lol! They are now back at the original price which I think is around £11 - still quite cheap.


----------

